# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  پایانِ تلخ رویای من...تو ۲۲ سالگی..میشه بیاید...

## Sahar7713

سلام،
اولین تاپیکمه..
من کنکور اولم ۹۵ بود،رتبم حدود ۳۰ هزار منطقه ۳ شد،رتبه های سه تا کنکور بعدیم هم حدود ۲۹ هزار و اینا.من ۴ سال تو رویا بودم،هرسال تا عید شل و ول میخوندم و بعد عیدم رها میکردم..تااینکه پارسال با یه مشاوره اشناشدم،معروف نبود اما حسابی منو ازخواب بیدار کرد....من تو کل این ۴ سال زیستو سفید میزاشتم چون متنفر بودم ازش..پارسال با حرفای اون مشاور شروع کردم به خوندن..اما دیر..تازه اردیبشهت شروع کردم...رتبم شد زیر ۱۰ هزار....تااازه فهمیدم درس یعنی چی..خلاصه امسال خیلی زیاد امید دارم به قبولی..یعنی تاقبول نشم محاله دانشگاه برم..الان یه مشکلی پیش اومده واسم...راستش من دخترم و ۲۲ سالمه..تو فامیل و کلن خانواده ی ما اولن که دخترا تا نهایت  ۲۱ ۲۲ ازدواج میکنن،دومن هیچکس اهل تحصیل انچنانی وپزشکی و مهندسی و رشته های تاپ نیست،نهایت یه لیسانس معمولی از پیام نور یا ازاد بگیرن تازه اونم بعضیاشون...اکثر دخترام با دیپلم ازدواج میکنن(قصد توهین ندارم به دیپلمه ها یا ازاد و پیام نورااااا!!!فقط میخام سطح تحصیلی اونارو توضیح بدم)حالا الان دخترای همسن من تو فامیل همه ازدواج کردن..فشارا اومده رومن که ازدواج کن...نه که فشار اما دلسوزانه و به چشم دختر ترشیده بهم میگن دیگه کی میخای ازدواج کنی!!!!!!!اینم بگم تاالان مامانم مثل کوه پشتم بودـ.که فقط درس بخونم و وارد پزشکی شم اما چند روزه بهم میگه تلاشتو بکن دندون پزشکی قبول شی...میگه پزشکی کل عمرتو میگیره وقتی تازه ۲۳ سالگی میخای واردش شی..میگه پس کی میخای ازدواج کنی کی میخای بچه دار شی...حرفاش مثل پتک بود تو سرم...من به دندون و داروو و هیچچچچی علاقه ندارم..من رویای بزرگم پزشکیه،فقط پزشکی..حالا الان میگید تو اول قبول شوووو بعد فکرشو کن ،من از جون دارم واسش تلاش میکنم،میدونم که بهش میرسم،....یعنی واقعا اینجوریه؟دخترایی که ۲۳ ۲۴ این حدودا وارد پزشکی میشن واسه ازدواج و بچه دارشدن به مشکل برمیخورن؟؟پس چجوری خیلیا بعد لیسانس و فوق دوباره کنکور میدن؟تروخدا اگه نمونه ای مثل من میشناسید بگید ...خیلی دلسرد شدم از درس خوندن..اینده مبهمه واسم..

----------


## _Joseph_

> سلام،
> اولین تاپیکمه..
> من کنکور اولم ۹۵ بود،رتبم حدود ۳۰ هزار منطقه ۳ شد،رتبه های سه تا کنکور بعدیم هم حدود ۲۹ هزار و اینا.من ۴ سال تو رویا بودم،هرسال تا عید شل و ول میخوندم و بعد عیدم رها میکردم..تااینکه پارسال با یه مشاوره اشناشدم،معروف نبود اما حسابی منو ازخواب بیدار کرد....من تو کل این ۴ سال زیستو سفید میزاشتم چون متنفر بودم ازش..پارسال با حرفای اون مشاور شروع کردم به خوندن..اما دیر..تازه اردیبشهت شروع کردم...رتبم شد زیر ۱۰ هزار....تااازه فهمیدم درس یعنی چی..خلاصه امسال خیلی زیاد امید دارم به قبولی..یعنی تاقبول نشم محاله دانشگاه برم..الان یه مشکلی پیش اومده واسم...راستش من دخترم و ۲۲ سالمه..تو فامیل و کلن خانواده ی ما اولن که دخترا تا نهایت  ۲۱ ۲۲ ازدواج میکنن،دومن هیچکس اهل تحصیل انچنانی وپزشکی و مهندسی و رشته های تاپ نیست،نهایت یه لیسانس معمولی از پیام نور یا ازاد بگیرن تازه اونم بعضیاشون...اکثر دخترام با دیپلم ازدواج میکنن(قصد توهین ندارم به دیپلمه ها یا ازاد و پیام نورااااا!!!فقط میخام سطح تحصیلی اونارو توضیح بدم)حالا الان دخترای همسن من تو فامیل همه ازدواج کردن..فشارا اومده رومن که ازدواج کن...نه که فشار اما دلسوزانه و به چشم دختر ترشیده بهم میگن دیگه کی میخای ازدواج کنی!!!!!!!اینم بگم تاالان مامانم مثل کوه پشتم بودـ.که فقط درس بخونم و وارد پزشکی شم اما چند روزه بهم میگه تلاشتو بکن دندون پزشکی قبول شی...میگه پزشکی کل عمرتو میگیره وقتی تازه ۲۳ سالگی میخای واردش شی..میگه پس کی میخای ازدواج کنی کی میخای بچه دار شی...حرفاش مثل پتک بود تو سرم...من به دندون و داروو و هیچچچچی علاقه ندارم..من رویای بزرگم پزشکیه،فقط پزشکی..حالا الان میگید تو اول قبول شوووو بعد فکرشو کن ،من از جون دارم واسش تلاش میکنم،میدونم که بهش میرسم،....یعنی واقعا اینجوریه؟دخترایی که ۲۳ ۲۴ این حدودا وارد پزشکی میشن واسه ازدواج و بچه دارشدن به مشکل برمیخورن؟؟پس چجوری خیلیا بعد لیسانس و فوق دوباره کنکور میدن؟تروخدا اگه نمونه ای مثل من میشناسید بگید ...خیلی دلسرد شدم از درس خوندن..اینده مبهمه واسم..



از همون مشاوری که کمکتون کرد وقت بگیرید باهاش صحبت کنید 
در ضمن  نظر دیگران در موردتون نباید به واقعیت زندگیتون تبدیل بشه مخصوصا نظرات گندیده و ترشیده ای مثل این نظراتی که بهتون داشتن این شما نیستید که ترشیده اید این نظرات و افکار ترشیده اونهاست با این افکار شل کن سفت کن نکن مثل سالای قبل تو قبول بشو پزشکی ببین همونا چجوری لیست میزنن  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## imf

مثلا دخترایی که حدود 23، 24 وارد رشته پزشکی میشن، برای ازدواج و بچه دار شدن خدایی ناکرده به قول خودتون چه مشکلی تهدیدشون میکنه؟ =/
هرکیم ازدواج نکرده دلیل نمیشه ترشیده باشه :/ 
یعنی چی این افکار!
یور لایف ایز یور لایف. راه خودتونو برید، به مردم چه که شما چه میکنید اصلا. 
باارزوی موفقیت ^^

----------


## AmirXD

اون راهی رو برو که به نظرت درسته و باهاش خوشحالی و راضی

----------


## Assi

راستش من درحدی نیستم ک به شما توصیه و پند بدم اما فقط اینو بگم ک مردم رو ولشون کن با حرف اونا زندگی کنی باختی 
یه روز اون لحظه ک ناراحتی و دلسرد از این ک دنبال هدفت نرفتی همونا نمیان دلداریت بدن ( اینایی هم ک ازدواج کردن میگن کاش درس میخوندیم حالا بحث این نیس ولش)
فقط اینکه تو خودت باش و فقط از خودت بپرس کجا راحتم؟؟ وقتی مقبول فامیلم یا وقتی مقبول خود درونم ؟؟
اگه به جوابی ک میدی عمل کنی دیگه دلسرد نمیشی 
و اینکه شما تنها نیستی خیلی از دخترا متاسفانه تو این شرایطن من خودم ک خواستم پشت بمونم یکی از حرفای بقیه همین بود که تو کی پس قراره ازدواج کنی :/ حتی با اینکه من سه سالم از شماکوچیک ترم ( خداروشکر مامانم جلوشونو گرفت) ولی واقعیت اینه اصن سن مهم نیس هرچیزی به وقتش اتفاق میفته
اینم بگم دیگ برگی برات نمونه خواهر :Yahoo (4): 
یکی از آشناهامون رفته اونور برا تحصیل خیلیم دختر خفن و خوشگل و همه چی تمومه حتی پشت سر اونم دارن میگن کسی نگرفتش رفت سراغ درس :/ درحالیکه برا همه واضح و مبرهن بود ک همه خواستگاراشو بخاطر درسش رد کرد با اینکه میدونن  اونطور نبوده ولی باز میگن :/
حالا ببین دوس داری هرچی میگن بکنی اخرشم باز حرفای بی سر و ته بشنوی؟؟

----------


## Mobin.

یه روز قراره فرهنگی رو ببینم که ازدواج توش یه انتخابه نه یه هدف . ولی اونروز خیلی دیره . خیلی دیر.....

----------


## Miss.Sad

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Sahar7713


سلام،
اولین تاپیکمه..



سلام سحرجان 

کاری به اینکه فک و فامیل چی میگن چی میخوان ندارم چون واقعیتش اصلا مهم نیستن ، لطفا تو هم بهشون اهمیت نده اما درمورد ازدواج و بچه دار شدنت باید بگم عزیزم تو اینا رو میخوای در کنار هدفت درسته ؟ چون با توجه به نوشته هات اصرار بر قبولی داری پس تو فعلا این افکارو کنار بذار با آرامش درستو بخون ، تو از آینده خبر نداری چی میشه چه اتفاقی میفته شاید اصلا همه چی غیر اونی شه که تو الان مدنظرته ولی الان باید همه تمرکزتو بذاری رو هدفت کنکورتو بده بعد برو قشنگ درمورد رشته ها تحقیق کن ، خیلیامون فک میکنیم پزشکیو واقعا بخاطر خودش میخوایم درحالیکه بیشتر پرستیژ اون حرفه مدنظرمونه و ما ازش غافلیم ، بعد کنکور تحقیق کن شاید اصلا استعدادت تو دندان باشه یا دارو ، اگرم واقعا پزشکی میخوای بعد کنکور همونو ادامه میدی درمورد زندگی ایندتم اینم در نظر بگیر فقط تو نیستی که دیر به هدفت میرسی من خودمم 22 سالمه 96 اولین کنکورم بود ( فک کنم شما نیمه اول باشی من نیمه دومم ) نتیجه جوری که میخواستم نشد چون جوری که لایقش بود برا هدفم تلاشی نکردم ، تو هم اصلا ذهنتو غیر درست مشغول چیز دیگه ای نکن ، به وقتش ازدواجم میکنی الان میگی چجوری میشه من تازه 30 سالگی قراره عمومیو تموم کنم ولی همه چی با اصولش روبراه میشه کافیه خودت بخوای ، افسار زندگیت دست خودت باشه لطفا مامانتم که حمایتت میکنه پس اصلا به حرفای بیخود  ( دختر ترشیده و فلان )  اهمیت نده 

برات آرزوی موفقیت دارم 

*

----------


## Arezou9520

من سالی که این رشته قبول شدم...ی نفر که دیپلم ب زور گرفته بود شد زن معاون شهردار شیراز... :Yahoo (13): 

کلا ناامید شدم از خودم یعنی احساس کردم از زندگی عقبم...به مامانم گفتم...تو خانواده ما همه تحصیل کردن ولی دیگه حداکثر 23 ازدواج میکنند...

مامانم کلی از دستم ناراحت شد واقعا این چه فکریه...اتفاقا ما عروسیش هم رفتیم.

الان که چند سال گذشته اونا طلاق گرفتن

----------


## mohammad1381

همه نظر دادن و اگر منو قابل میدونید منم نظر بدم:
واقع بین باشید
بحث من اصلا قبولی یا مردودی شما نیست،ما فرض کنیم شما امسال قبول
بحث سر اینه که تا 30 سالگی باید درس بخونید(اونم از سختترین درس ها)
الانم به خودتون میگید خب تا اون موقع ازدواج نمیکنم،من جواب شما رو خیلی رک بگم با طرز فکر خانواده و اجتماع تا اون موقع یا افسردگی میگیرید یا واقعا ترشیده میشد(خودتون میگید ولی هیچکی نمیوته 7سال سرکوفت رو تحمل کنه)
سه راه حل جلوتون میزارم اگر فقط پزشکی رو میخواید):
1-خانواده خودتون رو به محض قبولی رها کنید(در حد تبریک سال نو و اینا سالی یه بار)
2-یک عاشقی پیدا کنید که پاتون در هرصورتی پاتون بمونه(که تقریبا این مورد تو داستان ها هست)
3- ازدواج کنید و بیخیال پزشکی یا ازدواج در حین تحصیل(هر دو سختنند)
ببینید این سه راه فقط هست،یکی رو باید انتخاب کنید،سخت هست ولی نشد نیست!
پیشنهاد خودم (براساس تجربه)
گزینه یک خیلی عالیه ولی چون شما دخترید قضیه فرق داره
گزینه دو نگرد،نیست!
گزینه سه اگر واقعا پزشکی رو دوست دارید و ازدواج با کسی کنید که اهدافتون برای اون هم مهمه آره(زیر 10 درصد این شانسو دارید)
پیشنهاد اصلی خودم:تغییر رشته مثلا به دندان پزشکی

----------


## Nine

یکی تو بیست و سه سالگی ازدواج می‌کنه و اولین بچه شو ده سال بعد به دنیا میاره، اون یکی بیست و نه سالگی ازدواج می‌کنه و اولین بچه شو سال بعدش به دنیا میاره. یکی بیست و پنج سالگی فارغ التحصیل می‌شه ولی پنج سال بعدش کار پیدا می‌کنه، اون یکی بیست و نه سالگی مدرکشو می‌گیره و بلافاصله کار مورد علاقه شو پیدا می‌کنه. یکی سی سالگی رئیس شرکت می‌شه و در چهل سالگی فوت می‌کنه، اون یکی چهل و پنج سالگی رئیس شرکت می‌شه و تا نود سالگی عمر می‌کنه.
تو نه از بقیه جلوتری نه عقب تر. تو توی زمان خودت زندگی می‌کنی؛ پس آروم باش، از زندگی لذت ببر و خودت را با دیگری مقایسه نکن

----------


## Sahar7713

من نمیگم حتمن بعد از ۳۰ ازدواج کنم!من حتی دو سال بعداینکه وارد دانشگاه شدم دیگه روی کیسای ازدواج فک میکنم ،مشکلم تفکرات مامانمه که فک میکنه من چون قراره با وارد شدن به این رشته ۱۳ ۱۴ سال دیگه به درامد برسم قرارم هسن ۱۳ ۱۴ سال نه زندگی کنم نه ازدواج کنم نه هیچچچچی ،واقعن اینجوریه؟؟مثلن دکتر کوکه ای ۲۶ وارد پزشکی شد ۲۹ ازدواج کردن،من نمیگم همه مثل هم هستناااا بحثم اینه چرا این دوتا موضوع یعنی خوندن پزشکی و ازدواج باهم تداخل داشته باشن؟

----------


## mohammad1381

> من نمیگم حتمن بعد از ۳۰ ازدواج کنم!من حتی دو سال بعداینکه وارد دانشگاه شدم دیگه روی کیسای ازدواج فک میکنم ،مشکلم تفکرات مامانمه که فک میکنه من چون قراره با وارد شدن به این رشته ۱۳ ۱۴ سال دیگه به درامد برسم قرارم هسن ۱۳ ۱۴ سال نه زندگی کنم نه ازدواج کنم نه هیچچچچی ،واقعن اینجوریه؟؟مثلن دکتر کوکه ای ۲۶ وارد پزشکی شد ۲۹ ازدواج کردن،من نمیگم همه مثل هم هستناااا بحثم اینه چرا این دوتا موضوع یعنی خوندن پزشکی و ازدواج باهم تداخل داشته باشن؟


چون بحثه زندگیه نه داستان های عاشقانه
شوهرتون یا هر کسی دیگه نمیتونه 7 سال (اصلا نه 4 سال) اون اوایل زندگی کمترین دیدار رو با شما داشته باشه
دیگه آخرین راهی که به ذهنم میرسه اینه که یه شوهر در رده خودت(پزشک مثلا)بگیری تا درکت کنه
شما نمیتونی شوهری مثال معلم بگیری و انتظار درک متقابل ازشون داشته باشی!

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> دیگه آخرین راهی که به ذهنم میرسه اینه که یه شوهر در رده خودت(پزشک مثلا)بگیری تا درکت کنه


*ایول اونجوری رینگ استریت هم میشن....*

----------


## mohammad1381

دوستان الان همتون حداقل بالای 18 سال هستند!حرفای بچگانه بشین بخون،تو میتونی و اینا رو خواهشا نزنید چون خودتون هم میدونید نمیشه
اصلا یه ضرب المثل داریم میگه:طرف هم خره رو میخواد و هم خرما!
خواهر من تصمیم زندگی خودتونه مام فقط در حد نظر دهی همراتونیم و تصمیم با شماست
خواهشا عقلانی تصمیم بگیر تا خدای نکرده پشیمون نشی
اگر تو این دنیا قرار بود به همه اهدافمون برسیم دیگه خدا بیکار نبود برزخ رو برای ما قرار بده!

----------


## reza2018

از این حرف خوشم نمیاد ولی خوب شما دختری،هیچ لزومی نداره تا پایان تخصص صبر کنی تا مثلا شغل پیدا کنی و بعد ازدواج کنی هر موقع بخوای(حتی در حین تحصیل) میتونی ازدواج کنی

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> از این کلمه خوشم نمیاد ولی خوب شما دختری،هیچ لزومی نداره تا پایان تخصص صبر کنی تا مثلا شغل پیدا کنی و بعد ازدواج کنی هر موقع بخوای(حتی در حین تحصیل) میتونی ازدواج کنی


نظرت درمورد منه پسر  چیه ؟  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## reza2018

> نظرت درمورد منه پسر  چیه ؟


شما اول باید درستو تموم کنی بعد مشرف شی به خدمت مقدس سربازی شغل پیدا کنی بعد خونه و ماشین بعد ازدواج :Yahoo (4): 
(شوخی)

----------


## Sahar7713

> دوستان الان همتون حداقل بالای 18 سال هستند!حرفای بچگانه بشین بخون،تو میتونی و اینا رو خواهشا نزنید چون خودتون هم میدونید نمیشه
> اصلا یه ضرب المثل داریم میگه:طرف هم خره رو میخواد و هم خرما!
> خواهر من تصمیم زندگی خودتونه مام فقط در حد نظر دهی همراتونیم و تصمیم با شماست
> خواهشا عقلانی تصمیم بگیر تا خدای نکرده پشیمون نشی
> اگر تو این دنیا قرار بود به همه اهدافمون برسیم دیگه خدا بیکار نبود برزخ رو برای ما قرار بده!


ببخشید چطوری میشه تاپیک رو حذف کرد؟من اخه چون تازه عضوشدم بلد نیستم..

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> شما اول باید درستو تموم کنی بعد مشرف شی به خدمت مقدس سربازی شغل پیدا کنی بعد خونه و ماشین بعد ازدواج
> (شوخی)


داداش دانشجوی پزشکی ام  :Yahoo (15): 

وضع اقتصادی خانواده داغونه
قصدم هم این هست که درس ودانشگاه رو روش متمرکز باشم ، درکنارش یه کاری درحد یکی دو تومن که پول توجیبیم دربیاد داشته باشم
بعنوان دانشجوی پزشکی هم وقتی اینترن شدیم (بعداز 4 یا 5 سال) تازه یه 800 هزار تومن میذارن کف  دستمون
بعداز 7 سال باید برم طرح مناطق محروم که چون بعنوان سرباز میرم حقوقش کمتره

بعداز طرح مناطق محروم باید برم بخونم برای آزمون تخصص بعدش 4 یا 5 سال بعنوان رزیدنت توی بیمارستانا کشیک بدم و حقوقش هم حدود 1 تومنه
بعدش باید چندسالی برم طرح خدمت تخصص
بعداز تازه یه پولی میاد تو جیبم

بنظرت همین الآن اقدام کنم برای ازدواج یا نگه دارم همون 35 یا 36 سالگی  :Yahoo (15): 
(جدی)

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> ببخشید چطوری میشه تاپیک رو حذف کرد؟من اخه چون تازه عضوشدم بلد نیستم..


@Araz@
@Faraz@

به خواسته ی شان جامه ی عمل بپوشانید و تاپیک رو حذف بنمایید...با تشکر

----------


## DrDark13

> سلام،
> اولین تاپیکمه..
> من کنکور اولم ۹۵ بود،رتبم حدود ۳۰ هزار منطقه ۳ شد،رتبه های سه تا کنکور بعدیم هم حدود ۲۹ هزار و اینا.من ۴ سال تو رویا بودم،هرسال تا عید شل و ول میخوندم و بعد عیدم رها میکردم..تااینکه پارسال با یه مشاوره اشناشدم،معروف نبود اما حسابی منو ازخواب بیدار کرد....من تو کل این ۴ سال زیستو سفید میزاشتم چون متنفر بودم ازش..پارسال با حرفای اون مشاور شروع کردم به خوندن..اما دیر..تازه اردیبشهت شروع کردم...رتبم شد زیر ۱۰ هزار....تااازه فهمیدم درس یعنی چی..خلاصه امسال خیلی زیاد امید دارم به قبولی..یعنی تاقبول نشم محاله دانشگاه برم..الان یه مشکلی پیش اومده واسم...راستش من دخترم و ۲۲ سالمه..تو فامیل و کلن خانواده ی ما اولن که دخترا تا نهایت  ۲۱ ۲۲ ازدواج میکنن،دومن هیچکس اهل تحصیل انچنانی وپزشکی و مهندسی و رشته های تاپ نیست،نهایت یه لیسانس معمولی از پیام نور یا ازاد بگیرن تازه اونم بعضیاشون...اکثر دخترام با دیپلم ازدواج میکنن(قصد توهین ندارم به دیپلمه ها یا ازاد و پیام نورااااا!!!فقط میخام سطح تحصیلی اونارو توضیح بدم)حالا الان دخترای همسن من تو فامیل همه ازدواج کردن..فشارا اومده رومن که ازدواج کن...نه که فشار اما دلسوزانه و به چشم دختر ترشیده بهم میگن دیگه کی میخای ازدواج کنی!!!!!!!اینم بگم تاالان مامانم مثل کوه پشتم بودـ.که فقط درس بخونم و وارد پزشکی شم اما چند روزه بهم میگه تلاشتو بکن دندون پزشکی قبول شی...میگه پزشکی کل عمرتو میگیره وقتی تازه ۲۳ سالگی میخای واردش شی..میگه پس کی میخای ازدواج کنی کی میخای بچه دار شی...حرفاش مثل پتک بود تو سرم...من به دندون و داروو و هیچچچچی علاقه ندارم..من رویای بزرگم پزشکیه،فقط پزشکی..حالا الان میگید تو اول قبول شوووو بعد فکرشو کن ،من از جون دارم واسش تلاش میکنم،میدونم که بهش میرسم،....یعنی واقعا اینجوریه؟دخترایی که ۲۳ ۲۴ این حدودا وارد پزشکی میشن واسه ازدواج و بچه دارشدن به مشکل برمیخورن؟؟پس چجوری خیلیا بعد لیسانس و فوق دوباره کنکور میدن؟تروخدا اگه نمونه ای مثل من میشناسید بگید ...خیلی دلسرد شدم از درس خوندن..اینده مبهمه واسم..


سلام تبریک میگم که در راه هدفت تلاش میکنی...
در رابطه با این اداب و رسوم قدیمی،تو که نمیخوای بزاری یه عده پیر مرد پیرزن که صد ها سال پیش به یه چیزی معتقد بودن و اونو تحمیل کردن به نسل بعد،بزاری سرنوشتتو عوض کنه ...
این دیدگاه جنسیتی و ضد زن فکر کنم تاریخش تموم شده باشه...
ضمنا شاید بعد ازدواج اون اقا موافق تحصیل شما نباشن به هر دلیلی اونوقت حاضرید اونو ترجیح بدید به علاقتون؟
اگرم کسی هست که بهش علاقه دارید میتونید بگید که هدفتون چیه و صبر کنن تا بعد اینکه رسیدید بهش...
در رابطه با سن هم اصلا نگران نباشید،چند وقت پیش توی یه تاپیک گفتم که یکی از هم شهریامون با 47 سال سن با پسر کنکوریش درس خوند و اون پزشکی قبول شد ولی پسرش نه :Yahoo (4): 
گیرم چند سالم دیر وارد دانشگاه شی خب که چی ؟ چیزی که ازت که کم نشده ...
پس موفق باشی دم اون مشاورم گرم که موتورتو روشن کرد.

----------


## Hasann

خواهر منم دانشجو بود ازدواج کرد

----------


## Hasann

> داداش دانشجوی پزشکی ام 
> 
> وضع اقتصادی خانواده داغونه
> قصدم هم این هست که درس ودانشگاه رو روش متمرکز باشم ، درکنارش یه کاری درحد یکی دو تومن که پول توجیبیم دربیاد داشته باشم
> بعنوان دانشجوی پزشکی هم وقتی اینترن شدیم (بعداز 4 یا 5 سال) تازه یه 800 هزار تومن میذارن کف  دستمون
> بعداز 7 سال باید برم طرح مناطق محروم که چون بعنوان سرباز میرم حقوقش کمتره
> 
> بعداز طرح مناطق محروم باید برم بخونم برای آزمون تخصص بعدش 4 یا 5 سال بعنوان رزیدنت توی بیمارستانا کشیک بدم و حقوقش هم حدود 1 تومنه
> بعدش باید چندسالی برم طرح خدمت تخصص
> ...


برو ی دختر خر پول پیدا کن  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> برو ی دختر خر پول پیدا کن


چشم

خودت سراغ نداری ؟  :Yahoo (15):

----------


## Hasann

> چشم
> 
> خودت سراغ نداری ؟


تو دانشگاهای تهران ک فراوونه پدر و مادر دکترو جراح دختره با سهمیه علمی رفته  :Yahoo (16):

----------


## Aiidaa

> سلام،
> اولین تاپیکمه..
> من کنکور اولم ۹۵ بود،رتبم حدود ۳۰ هزار منطقه ۳ شد،رتبه های سه تا کنکور بعدیم هم حدود ۲۹ هزار و اینا.من ۴ سال تو رویا بودم،هرسال تا عید شل و ول میخوندم و بعد عیدم رها میکردم..تااینکه پارسال با یه مشاوره اشناشدم،معروف نبود اما حسابی منو ازخواب بیدار کرد....من تو کل این ۴ سال زیستو سفید میزاشتم چون متنفر بودم ازش..پارسال با حرفای اون مشاور شروع کردم به خوندن..اما دیر..تازه اردیبشهت شروع کردم...رتبم شد زیر ۱۰ هزار....تااازه فهمیدم درس یعنی چی..خلاصه امسال خیلی زیاد امید دارم به قبولی..یعنی تاقبول نشم محاله دانشگاه برم..الان یه مشکلی پیش اومده واسم...راستش من دخترم و ۲۲ سالمه..تو فامیل و کلن خانواده ی ما اولن که دخترا تا نهایت  ۲۱ ۲۲ ازدواج میکنن،دومن هیچکس اهل تحصیل انچنانی وپزشکی و مهندسی و رشته های تاپ نیست،نهایت یه لیسانس معمولی از پیام نور یا ازاد بگیرن تازه اونم بعضیاشون...اکثر دخترام با دیپلم ازدواج میکنن(قصد توهین ندارم به دیپلمه ها یا ازاد و پیام نورااااا!!!فقط میخام سطح تحصیلی اونارو توضیح بدم)حالا الان دخترای همسن من تو فامیل همه ازدواج کردن..فشارا اومده رومن که ازدواج کن...نه که فشار اما دلسوزانه و به چشم دختر ترشیده بهم میگن دیگه کی میخای ازدواج کنی!!!!!!!اینم بگم تاالان مامانم مثل کوه پشتم بودـ.که فقط درس بخونم و وارد پزشکی شم اما چند روزه بهم میگه تلاشتو بکن دندون پزشکی قبول شی...میگه پزشکی کل عمرتو میگیره وقتی تازه ۲۳ سالگی میخای واردش شی..میگه پس کی میخای ازدواج کنی کی میخای بچه دار شی...حرفاش مثل پتک بود تو سرم...من به دندون و داروو و هیچچچچی علاقه ندارم..من رویای بزرگم پزشکیه،فقط پزشکی..حالا الان میگید تو اول قبول شوووو بعد فکرشو کن ،من از جون دارم واسش تلاش میکنم،میدونم که بهش میرسم،....یعنی واقعا اینجوریه؟دخترایی که ۲۳ ۲۴ این حدودا وارد پزشکی میشن واسه ازدواج و بچه دارشدن به مشکل برمیخورن؟؟پس چجوری خیلیا بعد لیسانس و فوق دوباره کنکور میدن؟تروخدا اگه نمونه ای مثل من میشناسید بگید ...خیلی دلسرد شدم از درس خوندن..اینده مبهمه واسم..


*قصدم تمسخر و .. نیست کلا ترجیح میدم همیشه رک باشم . 
قبول دارم شرایط خانوادگیت سنتی است و با این جور مسائل برخورد داشتن واقعا اذیت کننده است .
اما صحبت هات با کمال احترام خیلی بچگونه بود تو مسئول زندگی خودتی تا خودت هم نخوای قرار نیست ازدواج کنی. 
لزوما ازدواج هم آدم ها رو خوشبخت نمیکنه خیلی وقت ها تنهایی بهتر از یه رابطه سمی است.
فکر کنم امسال کنکوری هستی جای این افکار فقط بشین بخون حتی انجمن هم نیا .
اینم یادت باش واس فرار از این موقعیت و حرف ها تنها راهت مستقل شدنه استقلال هم قدرت میاره هم اعتماد به نفس.
قول میدم چند سال دیگه به حرف های امروزت میخندی*

----------


## Saeed_1381

> سلام،
> اولین تاپیکمه..
> من کنکور اولم ۹۵ بود،رتبم حدود ۳۰ هزار منطقه ۳ شد،رتبه های سه تا کنکور بعدیم هم حدود ۲۹ هزار و اینا.من ۴ سال تو رویا بودم،هرسال تا عید شل و ول میخوندم و بعد عیدم رها میکردم..تااینکه پارسال با یه مشاوره اشناشدم،معروف نبود اما حسابی منو ازخواب بیدار کرد....من تو کل این ۴ سال زیستو سفید میزاشتم چون متنفر بودم ازش..پارسال با حرفای اون مشاور شروع کردم به خوندن..اما دیر..تازه اردیبشهت شروع کردم...رتبم شد زیر ۱۰ هزار....تااازه فهمیدم درس یعنی چی..خلاصه امسال خیلی زیاد امید دارم به قبولی..یعنی تاقبول نشم محاله دانشگاه برم..الان یه مشکلی پیش اومده واسم...راستش من دخترم و ۲۲ سالمه..تو فامیل و کلن خانواده ی ما اولن که دخترا تا نهایت  ۲۱ ۲۲ ازدواج میکنن،دومن هیچکس اهل تحصیل انچنانی وپزشکی و مهندسی و رشته های تاپ نیست،نهایت یه لیسانس معمولی از پیام نور یا ازاد بگیرن تازه اونم بعضیاشون...اکثر دخترام با دیپلم ازدواج میکنن(قصد توهین ندارم به دیپلمه ها یا ازاد و پیام نورااااا!!!فقط میخام سطح تحصیلی اونارو توضیح بدم)حالا الان دخترای همسن من تو فامیل همه ازدواج کردن..فشارا اومده رومن که ازدواج کن...نه که فشار اما دلسوزانه و به چشم دختر ترشیده بهم میگن دیگه کی میخای ازدواج کنی!!!!!!!اینم بگم تاالان مامانم مثل کوه پشتم بودـ.که فقط درس بخونم و وارد پزشکی شم اما چند روزه بهم میگه تلاشتو بکن دندون پزشکی قبول شی...میگه پزشکی کل عمرتو میگیره وقتی تازه ۲۳ سالگی میخای واردش شی..میگه پس کی میخای ازدواج کنی کی میخای بچه دار شی...حرفاش مثل پتک بود تو سرم...من به دندون و داروو و هیچچچچی علاقه ندارم..من رویای بزرگم پزشکیه،فقط پزشکی..حالا الان میگید تو اول قبول شوووو بعد فکرشو کن ،من از جون دارم واسش تلاش میکنم،میدونم که بهش میرسم،....یعنی واقعا اینجوریه؟دخترایی که ۲۳ ۲۴ این حدودا وارد پزشکی میشن واسه ازدواج و بچه دارشدن به مشکل برمیخورن؟؟پس چجوری خیلیا بعد لیسانس و فوق دوباره کنکور میدن؟تروخدا اگه نمونه ای مثل من میشناسید بگید ...خیلی دلسرد شدم از درس خوندن..اینده مبهمه واسم..


سلام دوست عزیز شما با این پتانسیلی که داری ادامه بده و به حرف هایی که میزنن توجه نکن مطمئن باش هیچ کس چه امید داشته باشه به تو چه نه هیچ کاری برای تو نمیتونه بکنه پس به حرف های کسی گوش نکن و ادامه بده. ه نظر من کنکور و ازدواج دوتا چیز متضاد هم هستن شما اگه ازدواج کنی کم کم باید کنکور رد ببوسی بزاری کنار. بعد از اون هم وقتی قبول بشی همه واست سرو دست می‌شکنن و میتونی با کسی که سطح علمی به اندازه تو داره ازدواج کنی. بعد از قبول شدن میتونی ازدواج کنی و بچه داربشی   چیزی که من شنیدم و دیدم این بوده که برای بچه ات میتونی دانشگاه نری و بعد از اینکه بچه ات به دنیا اومد ادامه بدی من دیدم حتی بعضی افراد در طول مدت تحصیل شون دوتا بچه داشتن پس نگران این چیز ها نباش و به رشته مورد علاقه ات فکر کن. نمیدونم این پست رو میبینی یا نه ولی این نصیحت برادرانه منه که فعلا فقط هدفت برات مهم باشه نه هیچ چیز دیگه. خدانگهدار

----------


## be_quick

*اگ انقد دیر میشه رسید به پول ، و اوناییم ک میخوان ب ازدواجن ، پ چرا همه پزشکیو میخوان ؟ بعدشم دندون ک میگن آسون تره ولی خو اگه سالشو بگی با دارو فقط یکی تا دوسال زودتره ://///
پ.ن: یکی ج بده مارا از گمراهی نجات بده ||||*

----------


## Hisen

نظر شخصی من اینه که با مادرتون موافقم . به نظرم دندون بخونید قطعا بهتر خواهد بود .

----------


## M.Faraz.Abr

> سلام،
> اولین تاپیکمه..
> من کنکور اولم ۹۵ بود،رتبم حدود ۳۰ هزار منطقه ۳ شد،رتبه های سه تا کنکور بعدیم هم حدود ۲۹ هزار و اینا.من ۴ سال تو رویا بودم،هرسال تا عید شل و ول میخوندم و بعد عیدم رها میکردم..تااینکه پارسال با یه مشاوره اشناشدم،معروف نبود اما حسابی منو ازخواب بیدار کرد....من تو کل این ۴ سال زیستو سفید میزاشتم چون متنفر بودم ازش..پارسال با حرفای اون مشاور شروع کردم به خوندن..اما دیر..تازه اردیبشهت شروع کردم...رتبم شد زیر ۱۰ هزار....تااازه فهمیدم درس یعنی چی..خلاصه امسال خیلی زیاد امید دارم به قبولی..یعنی تاقبول نشم محاله دانشگاه برم..الان یه مشکلی پیش اومده واسم...راستش من دخترم و ۲۲ سالمه..تو فامیل و کلن خانواده ی ما اولن که دخترا تا نهایت  ۲۱ ۲۲ ازدواج میکنن،دومن هیچکس اهل تحصیل انچنانی وپزشکی و مهندسی و رشته های تاپ نیست،نهایت یه لیسانس معمولی از پیام نور یا ازاد بگیرن تازه اونم بعضیاشون...اکثر دخترام با دیپلم ازدواج میکنن(قصد توهین ندارم به دیپلمه ها یا ازاد و پیام نورااااا!!!فقط میخام سطح تحصیلی اونارو توضیح بدم)حالا الان دخترای همسن من تو فامیل همه ازدواج کردن..فشارا اومده رومن که ازدواج کن...نه که فشار اما دلسوزانه و به چشم دختر ترشیده بهم میگن دیگه کی میخای ازدواج کنی!!!!!!!اینم بگم تاالان مامانم مثل کوه پشتم بودـ.که فقط درس بخونم و وارد پزشکی شم اما چند روزه بهم میگه تلاشتو بکن دندون پزشکی قبول شی...میگه پزشکی کل عمرتو میگیره وقتی تازه ۲۳ سالگی میخای واردش شی..میگه پس کی میخای ازدواج کنی کی میخای بچه دار شی...حرفاش مثل پتک بود تو سرم...من به دندون و داروو و هیچچچچی علاقه ندارم..من رویای بزرگم پزشکیه،فقط پزشکی..حالا الان میگید تو اول قبول شوووو بعد فکرشو کن ،من از جون دارم واسش تلاش میکنم،میدونم که بهش میرسم،....یعنی واقعا اینجوریه؟دخترایی که ۲۳ ۲۴ این حدودا وارد پزشکی میشن واسه ازدواج و بچه دارشدن به مشکل برمیخورن؟؟پس چجوری خیلیا بعد لیسانس و فوق دوباره کنکور میدن؟تروخدا اگه نمونه ای مثل من میشناسید بگید ...خیلی دلسرد شدم از درس خوندن..اینده مبهمه واسم..


جوابتونو با همین مثال «عینی» میدم
یه خانم داریم تو کلاسمون(ترم یک هستیم)
31 سالشه
لیسانس مهندسی پزشکی داره و تو شرکتی مشغول به کاره(یحتمل میزنه بیرون)
یه دختر نه ساله هم داره :/
تو خود حدیث مفصل بخوان از این مجمل

----------


## Mohamad_R

> یه روز قراره فرهنگی رو ببینم که ازدواج توش یه انتخابه نه یه هدف . ولی اونروز خیلی دیره . خیلی دیر.....



ساعت 8 قرار محضر داشتم به لطف خدا یه ازدواجی کنم  :Y (648): لاقل یه کار انجام بشه :Y (532):  ، این حرف رو زدی کلا زنگ زدم کنسل کردم :Y (551):  
هر وقت این تفکر به کرسی عمل بشینه بهم خبر بدین تا استین بالا بزنم :Y (496):  ! البته فکر کنم باید ترشی ممد ار رو بندازین به یکی :Y (670):  :Y (442):

----------


## be_quick

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط be_quick


اگ انقد دیر میشه رسید به پول ، و اوناییم ک میخوان ب ازدواجن ، پ چرا همه پزشکیو میخوان ؟ بعدشم دندون ک میگن آسون تره ولی خو اگه سالشو بگی با دارو فقط یکی تا دوسال زودتره ://///
پ.ن: یکی ج بده مارا از گمراهی نجات بده ||||



ممنون از پاسخ ندادتون  فمیدم اندازه خدم اطلاع دارین )))) 




ر.ا: استارتر عزیز من نفهمیدم از اینکه میترسین بهتون بگن ترشیده و... میخواین زودتر ازدواج کنین یا کلا خودتونم میخواین ک زودتر ازدواج کنین ( اختیار)؟ :/*

----------


## Shah1n

تحصيل و ازدواج دو مقوله جداگانه هست
شما ميتوني بعد از قبولي ازدواج كني و هيچ مشكلي نخواهي داشت
حالا شايد هر پسري موافقت نكنه با ادامه تحصيل اما كسايي هم كه مشكلي نداشته باشن كم نيستن
بچه دار شدن هم شامل مرخصي تحصيلي بدون محاسبه در سنوات ميشه يعني به راحتي تحصيلتون متوقف ميشه و ميتونيد بعدش ادامه بديد 
فقط توجه كنيد كه اين راه هم سختياي خودشو داره و اين ربطي نداره شما پزشكي بخونيد يا هر رشته ي ديگه چون به هرحال ازدواج و تحصيل باهمديگه سخته اما شدنيه
من دانشگاه قبليم‌(رشته مهندسي برق بودم و بين مهندسيا سختترين محسوب ميشه) يه خانومي همكلاسي داشتيم كه از يه شهر ديگه اومده بودن همراه شوهرشون و يه بچه يكساله هم داشت و درسشو ميخوند شايد درسش آنچنان عالي نبود كه جزو نفرات برتر باشه اما در حد متوسط بود و مطمئنم تا الان فارغ التحصيل هم شده بدون مشكل

----------


## DrDark13

> *اگ انقد دیر میشه رسید به پول ، و اوناییم ک میخوان ب ازدواجن ، پ چرا همه پزشکیو میخوان ؟ بعدشم دندون ک میگن آسون تره ولی خو اگه سالشو بگی با دارو فقط یکی تا دوسال زودتره ://///
> پ.ن: یکی ج بده مارا از گمراهی نجات بده ||||*


منم یه همچین سوالایی داشتم...چرا میگن دندون خیلی بهتره و زود به پول میرسی در صورتی که 1 یا 2 سال نهایتا فرقشه با پزشکی؟؟اگه بحث کار کردن با مدرک عمومی هم باشه،توی پزشکی چندین نفرو دیدم که فقط مدرکشونو دادن به یه کلینیک خودشون تو خونه،پول خوبی هم دراوردن یا اینکه پاره وقت کار میکردن بماند که توی دندون هم عمومیش مثل بقالی شده توی کوچه ما سه تا دندانپزشکی هست تا زه اونایی هم که از خارج اومدن خانواده واسشون مطب اماده کردن ... برای دندون هم بخوای تخصص بگیری عین پزشکی باید 5 سال بزاری کنار واسش فرقش چیه...
اکثرا ادمایی هم که دیدم همه میگفتم دندان عالیه فققط دندان بعدش خودشون پزشکی رفتن :Yahoo (100):  حکمتشو نمیدونم انشالله که نیتشون خیر بوده خواستنن بدبخت نشیم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## be_quick

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط dark_ap


منم یه همچین سوالایی داشتم...چرا میگن دندون خیلی بهتره و زود به پول میرسی در صورتی که 1 یا 2 سال نهایتا فرقشه با پزشکی؟؟اگه بحث کار کردن با مدرک عمومی هم باشه،توی پزشکی چندین نفرو دیدم که فقط مدرکشونو دادن به یه کلینیک خودشون تو خونه،پول خوبی هم دراوردن یا اینکه پاره وقت کار میکردن ... برای دندون هم بخوای تخصص بگیری عین پزشکی باید 5 سال بزاری کنار واسش فرقش چیه...
اکثرا ادمایی هم که دیدم همه میگفتم دندان عالیه فققط دندان بعدش خودشون پزشکی رفتن حکمتشو نمیدونم انشالله که نیتشون خیر بوده


مرصی ع پاسخت 

کلن چرا اگ دیر میشه رسید به پول ولی باز میرن سراغ پزشکی حالا مقایسه ای شو ول کنیم ! مثلا بعد اون هف سال ک پول پارو کردن نیص :/ پ چرا؟؟؟*

----------


## indomitable

*خب الان خواستگار داری؟*

----------


## be_quick

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط indomitable


خب الان خواستگار داری؟


ولکن همگی دارن ب سوال من میفکرن ))))

فقط بگین  why؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ نگین ک 99% فرزندان تجربی بخاطر علاقه پزشکیو میخوان ک قلبم ضعیفه 
*

----------


## Zero_Horizon

https://www.aparat.com/v/LIPl0/%DA%A...A7%D8%B1%D9%87

https://www.aparat.com/v/ExNC3/%DA%A...B4%D8%AA%D9%87

https://www.aparat.com/v/EXCo3

رادیو کارنکن، 29: همه میخوان دکتر بشن! - امیرمحمد قربانی، دانشجوی ممتاز پزشکی - امین آرامش

http://amirmghorbani.com/%d8%a8%d8%b...4%da%a9%db%8c/

----------


## be_quick

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط indomitable




بیخی باو بزار فضا رو عوض کنم:



چهارشنبه ست،برای غافلگیری اموات صلوات!


آراز هم ی جوری فضارو برامون عوض میکنه که یه خط قشنگ بخوره اسممون به عنوان اسپمر*

----------


## indomitable

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط be_quick




ولکن همگی دارن ب سوال من میفکرن ))))

فقط بگین  why؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ نگین ک 99% فرزندان تجربی بخاطر علاقه پزشکیو میخوام ک قلبم ضعیفه 



حالا جدی جواب سوالتو بدم:
درسته من به شدت از زیست و تجربی نفرت دارم،ولی کسایی که تو دور و بریام  بودن ۹۹ درصدشون به خاطر پول،چشم و هم چشمی با دوستان و فامیل،اجبار خانواده پا به این رشته میذارن و علاقه قلبی خودشون اصلا ربطی به تجربی و پزشکی نداره! و تصورشون اینه میان تجربی سه سال الکی میخونن درسارو بعدم میشن خانم دکتر یا اقا دکتر بدون هیچ دردسری!
اون یه درصدم که به خاطر علاقه اومدن تجربی و پزشکی میخوان عده زیادیشون قبول نمیشن(چون تلاش بقیرو ندیدن)عده کمی ازشون قبول میشن (اینا بقیرو دیدن)

من از نزدیک رشته تجربی رو لمس نکردم حتی کتاب زیست رو ندیدم از نزدیک و اینا صرفا چیزایی بود ک دیده بودم از اطرافیان و هم مدرسه ای ها*

----------


## Sahar7713

> *
> 
> 
> ممنون از پاسخ ندادتون  فمیدم اندازه خدم اطلاع دارین )))) 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ر.ا: استارتر عزیز من نفهمیدم از اینکه میترسین بهتون بگن ترشیده و... میخواین زودتر ازدواج کنین یا کلا خودتونم میخواین ک زودتر ازدواج کنین ( اختیار)؟ :/*


نه نه،من به هیچ کدوم از کیسای ازدواج تاحالا حتی فکرم نکردم،دلسوزیای اونام واسم مهم نیست،چون منو با دختراشون و دخترای دیگه ی فامیل که با دیپلم توی ۱۹ ۲۰ ازدواج کردن مقایسه میکنن پس حرفاشون مطابق دنیای ذهنیه خودشونه،من حرفم اینه که من دارم واسه پزشکی تلاش میکنم،هدفم پزشکیه،نه دندون نه دارو نه پرستاری،درحالیکه مامانم میگه فکر پزشکیو فراموش کن چون باید ازدواجوکل زندگیتو فدا کنی..ولی من دندون پزشکی اصللاااا دوست ندارم،وقتی فک میکنم دندون هدفمه و بحاطر اون دارم درس میخونم دلسرد و بی انگیزه میشم..

----------


## be_quick

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Sahar7713


نه نه،من به هیچ کدوم از کیسای ازدواج تاحالا حتی فکرم نکردم،دلسوزیای اونام واسم مهم نیست،چون منو با دختراشون و دخترای دیگه ی فامیل که با دیپلم توی ۱۹ ۲۰ ازدواج کردن مقایسه میکنن پس حرفاشون مطابق دنیای ذهنیه خودشونه،من حرفم اینه که من دارم واسه پزشکی تلاش میکنم،هدفم پزشکیه،نه دندون نه دارو نه پرستاری،درحالیکه مامانم میگه فکر پزشکیو فراموش کن چون باید ازدواجوکل زندگیتو فدا کنی..ولی من دندون پزشکی اصللاااا دوست ندارم،وقتی فک میکنم دندون هدفمه و بحاطر اون دارم درس میخونم دلسرد و بی انگیزه میشم..


خب اینارو به مامانت هم گفتی؟ اگ اره چی گفته؟ خب دندون ک باقلوا نیس راحت بدس بیاد!!! ک بعضیا راهنمایی میکنن برو دندون ،  تو همین الانشم ازش متنفری حالا چ برسه به واحداش تو دانشگا ! چطور میتونی دووم بیاری... ب هرحال ی تحقیق درست حسابی کن یا  با ی مشاور حرف بزن مامانت هم خب خوشحالی و راحتیه تورو میخواد شاید فک میکنه زیاد اطلاع نداری |||*

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> واسه پزشکی تلاش میکنم،هدفم پزشکیه،نه دندون نه دارو نه پرستاری،درحالیکه مامانم میگه فکر پزشکیو فراموش کن چون باید ازدواجوکل زندگیتو فدا کنی..ولی من دندون پزشکی اصللاااا دوست ندارم،وقتی فک میکنم دندون هدفمه و بحاطر اون دارم درس میخونم دلسرد و بی انگیزه میشم..


فعلا برو سراغ درس
ایشالا رتبه کنکورت که اومد ... موقع انتخاب رشته برو و درست حسابی درمورد رشته ها تحقیق کن و با چشم باز انتخاب کن
علاقه رو نمیشه فاکتور مطمعنی درنظر گرفت... چون وقتی ما تابه حال اون شرایط رو تجربه نکردیم از کجا میدونیم علاقه داریم یا نه ؟

----------


## Sahar7713

> *خب الان خواستگار داری؟*


بله،ولی تو این چندساله هرکی اومده حتی اسمشم نپرسیدم،ندید رد کردم،اصلا فکر ازدواجو نمیکنم چون من هنوز بلاتکلیفم،یه دختره دیپلمه ام که با ازدواج باید برم خونه داری و شوهرداری کنم ..به قول مامانم باید یه فرقی بین من با مامانم که ۳۰ سال پیش ازدواج کرده و شده یه زن خونه دار و بعدشم بچه باشه....توهین نمیکنماااا به خانه دارای عزیز،ولی خب دیدگاه من اینه..حتی اگه اشتباه باشه

----------


## Sahar7713

> *
> 
> خب اینارو به مامانت هم گفتی؟ اگ اره چی گفته؟ خب دندون ک باقلوا نیس راحت بدس بیاد!!! ک بعضیا راهنمایی میکنن برو دندون ،  تو همین الانشم ازش متنفری حالا چ برسه به واحداش تو دانشگا ! چطور میتونی دووم بیاری... ب هرحال ی تحقیق درست حسابی کن یا  با ی مشاور حرف بزن مامانت هم خب خوشحالی و راحتیه تورو میخواد شاید فک میکنه زیاد اطلاع نداری |||*


اره بهش گفتم گفت من پشتتم هرتصمیمی بگیری،در ضمن گفتم تاپارسال از زیست متنفر بودم الان عاشقشم و از همه بیشتر میخونمش،با زیست سفید که نمیتونستم زیر ۱۰ هزار شم

----------


## miss_shadow

اگه فیلم تروی دیده باشی یه دیالوگ قشنگی داره که  آکیلیس جان میگه ای شاه شاهان ابتدا پیروزی را به چنگ آر(ورژن صدا و سانسورش البته) :Yahoo (4): .این دغدغه انتخاب رشته شمام در این برهه زمانی مثل سمه فعلا هلش بده گوشه مغزت.تو آخرش کاری رو انجام میدی که قلبت میگه شک نکن.الانم اینجا نچرخ برو که برسی به رویات. :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Sahar7713

> فعلا برو سراغ درس
> ایشالا رتبه کنکورت که اومد ... موقع انتخاب رشته برو و درست حسابی درمورد رشته ها تحقیق کن و با چشم باز انتخاب کن
> علاقه رو نمیشه فاکتور مطمعنی درنظر گرفت... چون وقتی ما تابه حال اون شرایط رو تجربه نکردیم از کجا میدونیم علاقه داریم یا نه ؟


کاملا موافقم،حرفاتون خیلی عاقلانه بود...این تفکرات من واسه بعد از قبولی و قبل از انتخاب رشته هست..

----------


## BARONI

> سلام،
> اولین تاپیکمه..
> من کنکور اولم ۹۵ بود،رتبم حدود ۳۰ هزار منطقه ۳ شد،رتبه های سه تا کنکور بعدیم هم حدود ۲۹ هزار و اینا.من ۴ سال تو رویا بودم،هرسال تا عید شل و ول میخوندم و بعد عیدم رها میکردم..تااینکه پارسال با یه مشاوره اشناشدم،معروف نبود اما حسابی منو ازخواب بیدار کرد....من تو کل این ۴ سال زیستو سفید میزاشتم چون متنفر بودم ازش..پارسال با حرفای اون مشاور شروع کردم به خوندن..اما دیر..تازه اردیبشهت شروع کردم...رتبم شد زیر ۱۰ هزار....تااازه فهمیدم درس یعنی چی..خلاصه امسال خیلی زیاد امید دارم به قبولی..یعنی تاقبول نشم محاله دانشگاه برم..الان یه مشکلی پیش اومده واسم...راستش من دخترم و ۲۲ سالمه..تو فامیل و کلن خانواده ی ما اولن که دخترا تا نهایت  ۲۱ ۲۲ ازدواج میکنن،دومن هیچکس اهل تحصیل انچنانی وپزشکی و مهندسی و رشته های تاپ نیست،نهایت یه لیسانس معمولی از پیام نور یا ازاد بگیرن تازه اونم بعضیاشون...اکثر دخترام با دیپلم ازدواج میکنن(قصد توهین ندارم به دیپلمه ها یا ازاد و پیام نورااااا!!!فقط میخام سطح تحصیلی اونارو توضیح بدم)حالا الان دخترای همسن من تو فامیل همه ازدواج کردن..فشارا اومده رومن که ازدواج کن...نه که فشار اما دلسوزانه و به چشم دختر ترشیده بهم میگن دیگه کی میخای ازدواج کنی!!!!!!!اینم بگم تاالان مامانم مثل کوه پشتم بودـ.که فقط درس بخونم و وارد پزشکی شم اما چند روزه بهم میگه تلاشتو بکن دندون پزشکی قبول شی...میگه پزشکی کل عمرتو میگیره وقتی تازه ۲۳ سالگی میخای واردش شی..میگه پس کی میخای ازدواج کنی کی میخای بچه دار شی...حرفاش مثل پتک بود تو سرم...من به دندون و داروو و هیچچچچی علاقه ندارم..من رویای بزرگم پزشکیه،فقط پزشکی..حالا الان میگید تو اول قبول شوووو بعد فکرشو کن ،من از جون دارم واسش تلاش میکنم،میدونم که بهش میرسم،....یعنی واقعا اینجوریه؟دخترایی که ۲۳ ۲۴ این حدودا وارد پزشکی میشن واسه ازدواج و بچه دارشدن به مشکل برمیخورن؟؟پس چجوری خیلیا بعد لیسانس و فوق دوباره کنکور میدن؟تروخدا اگه نمونه ای مثل من میشناسید بگید ...خیلی دلسرد شدم از درس خوندن..اینده مبهمه واسم..


تو که 6 سال جنگیدی پس ادامه بده و به حرف هیچ کس گوش نده خودت یه روزی ارزوی همونایی که 21 سالگی شوهر کردن میشی . بجنگ دختر

----------


## be_quick

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Sahar7713


بله،ولی تو این چندساله هرکی اومده حتی اسمشم نپرسیدم،ندید رد کردم،اصلا فکر ازدواجو نمیکنم چون من هنوز بلاتکلیفم،یه دختره دیپلمه ام که با ازدواج باید برم خونه داری و شوهرداری کنم ..به قول مامانم باید یه فرقی بین من با مامانم که ۳۰ سال پیش ازدواج کرده و شده یه زن خونه دار و بعدشم بچه باشه....توهین نمیکنماااا به خانه دارای عزیز،ولی خب دیدگاه من اینه..حتی اگه اشتباه باشه




واس ی حرف مامانتم انقد بهم نریز تو به عشق پزشکی میخونی و پیشرفتت صعودیه؟ و دلسرد میشی با دندون و دارو؟ پ به همون پزشکی فکر کن تا 4 ماه دیگه و درس بخون 10% هم احتمال بزار واسه بعد اعلام نتایج ک اون موقع مشورت میکنی با اونایی ک کارشون اینه و بخای بری دندون یا دارو...

ی چی دگ هم... تو الان بگی من نمی خوام خانه دار باشم ی عده میان میگن التوهین و ال ادعا !!! میایی میگی میخوام خانه دار شم ی سری میان میگن السنتی و سطح پایین ! حرف خودتو بزن و انتظار نداشته باش کسی موافق باشه  ( وی بشدت خسته س از تئوریات بعضیا  ) ب هرحال شاغلم باشی حداقلش 30% خانه دار هستی... : )

موفق باشی عزیزم با ارزوی بهترینا*

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> کاملا موافقم،حرفاتون خیلی عاقلانه بود...این تفکرات من واسه بعد از قبولی و قبل از انتخاب رشته هست..


*جات خالی ، همین 5 ماه پیش منم بعداز اعلام نتایج موقع انتخاب رشته بین پزشکی و دندون مونده بودم... توی دو سه تا تاپیک با بچه ها درگیر بحث ومقایسه شدیم

ایشالا بهترین نتیجه رو که گرفتی ، بیا همین جا خودم قشنگ شرایط هردوتا رشته رو برات توضیح میدم و انتخاب با خودت خواهد بود 

ولی الآن اولن این مدل تفکرات رو کلن درگیرش نشو.... و دومن انجمن رو بذار کنار ، بدجور فرکانس منفی داره ، اگه هم برات مفیده بصورت کنترل شده سر بزن

موفق باشی*

----------


## __MoHaMaDRezA

هنوز معلوم نیست ک دندون پزشکی رو بیاری یا نه !
ولی الان غصه اینو داری ک دندون نمیخوای میخوای بری پزشکی ..و حرف اطرافیان
شما اگه پزشکی آوردی مطمعنم همه بهتون افتخار میکنن و دیدو ذهنیتشون عوض میشه و حتی حسودی میکنن 
الان چون چند ساله پشت کنکور هستید حرفشون براتون سنگینه 
هیچکس به یه دانشجوی پزشکی تیکه نمیندازه

----------


## indomitable

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Sahar7713


بله،ولی تو این چندساله هرکی اومده حتی اسمشم نپرسیدم،ندید رد کردم،اصلا فکر ازدواجو نمیکنم چون من هنوز بلاتکلیفم،یه دختره دیپلمه ام که با ازدواج باید برم خونه داری و شوهرداری کنم ..به قول مامانم باید یه فرقی بین من با مامانم که ۳۰ سال پیش ازدواج کرده و شده یه زن خونه دار و بعدشم بچه باشه....توهین نمیکنماااا به خانه دارای عزیز،ولی خب دیدگاه من اینه..حتی اگه اشتباه باشه


خب خوبه حداقل هرچی بشه پای حرفت و هدفت هستی.*

----------


## Hasann

خدارو صد هزار مرتبه شکر که خواستگاری نداریم ک دغدغه ازدواج یا تحصیلو داشته باشیم
 :Yahoo (56):  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## Calvert

> خدارو صد هزار مرتبه شکر که خواستگاری نداریم ک دغدغه ازدواج یا تحصیلو داشته باشیم


دغدغت بشم تاپیک زدن بلدی؟

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> دغدغت بشم تاپیک زدن بلدی؟


*خواستگاری در ملع عام 

کالورت ، پسر تو هنوز زنده ای؟*

----------


## _Saturn_

> *خواستگاری در ملع عام 
> 
> کالورت ، پسر تو هنوز زنده ای؟*


حالا شما چرا اسمت عوض کردی با zero خو گرفته بودیم :Yahoo (80): 
قبلا هم اسم تایپکت عوض کردی... داری یواش یواش ترکمون میکنی آره؟!! بگو من طاقتش دارم

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> حالا شما چرا اسمت عوض کردی با zero خو گرفته بودیم
> قبلا هم اسم تایپکت عوض کردی... داری یواش یواش ترکمون میکنی آره؟!! بگو من طاقتش دارم


اینا همش مقدمات یه نقشه ی بزرگه  :Yahoo (4): 

ترک که فکر نکنم.... ولی 9 روز دیگه که دانشگاه استارت بخوره کمتر سر میزنم

----------


## Calvert

> *خواستگاری در ملع عام 
> 
> کالورت ، پسر تو هنوز زنده ای؟*


 :Yahoo (23):  تا زن نگیرم تو گور جا نمیگیگیگیگیرم
با پوزش از استارتر گرامی :Y (722): . دادا ریاضی علاوه بر میکرو تستا کنکور تخته و سنجش، چی بزنم ک درصد خیلی خوبی بگیرم الان اکثرشو اوکیم. واتس یور پیشنهاد؟  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## _Saturn_

> اینا همش مقدمات یه نقشه ی بزرگه 
> 
> ترک که فکر نکنم.... ولی 9 روز دیگه که دانشگاه استارت بخوره کمتر سر میزنم


نروووووووو تو بریییییی شمعدونیا دق میکنننننننن...

ولی انصافا بیا سر بزن تایپک و راهنماییات خیلی خوب و مفید بود :Yahoo (81):  رفتی دانشگاهم عوض نشو همینجور مهربون و خیرخواه بمون . با تچکر

----------


## Sahar7713

> @Araz@
> @Faraz@
> 
> به خواسته ی شان جامه ی عمل بپوشانید و تاپیک رو حذف بنمایید...با تشکر


ببخشید چرا حذف نکردن؟؟نمیدونید چقدر طول میکشه ؟

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> ببخشید چرا حذف نکردن؟؟نمیدونید چقدر طول میکشه ؟


مدیرا یکم دیر به دیر آنلاین میشن.... تا فردا صبح حذف میشه


[SIZE=4]@Araz@
@Faraz@

لطفا تاپیک حذف شود (طبق خواسته ی خود استارتر)

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> تا زن نگیرم تو گور جا نمیگیگیگیگیرم
> با پوزش از استارتر گرامی. دادا ریاضی علاوه بر میکرو تستا کنکور تخته و سنجش، چی بزنم ک درصد خیلی خوبی بگیرم الان اکثرشو اوکیم. واتس یور پیشنهاد؟



فکر کردی من اون آشوبی که توی تاپیک شمارش معکوس اعلام نتایج99 راه انداختی ، فراموش میکنم ؟   :Yahoo (15): 
آه من تو رو خواهد گرفت

برای ریاضی خیلی ها مهروماه رو پیشنهاد میکنن ، خودم تاحالا ندیدمش
اگه سطحت توی ریاضی خوبه میتونی کتابای لول بالاتری بگیری کارکنی
موج آزمون ریاضی رو هم یه نگاهی بنداز

----------


## Tor

حالا شما اول قبول بشو پزشکی رو بعدش غصه این چیزا رو بخور

----------


## moboer

> سلام،
> اولین تاپیکمه..
> من کنکور اولم ۹۵ بود،رتبم حدود ۳۰ هزار منطقه ۳ شد،رتبه های سه تا کنکور بعدیم هم حدود ۲۹ هزار و اینا.من ۴ سال تو رویا بودم،هرسال تا عید شل و ول میخوندم و بعد عیدم رها میکردم..تااینکه پارسال با یه مشاوره اشناشدم،معروف نبود اما حسابی منو ازخواب بیدار کرد....من تو کل این ۴ سال زیستو سفید میزاشتم چون متنفر بودم ازش..پارسال با حرفای اون مشاور شروع کردم به خوندن..اما دیر..تازه اردیبشهت شروع کردم...رتبم شد زیر ۱۰ هزار....تااازه فهمیدم درس یعنی چی..خلاصه امسال خیلی زیاد امید دارم به قبولی..یعنی تاقبول نشم محاله دانشگاه برم..الان یه مشکلی پیش اومده واسم...راستش من دخترم و ۲۲ سالمه..تو فامیل و کلن خانواده ی ما اولن که دخترا تا نهایت  ۲۱ ۲۲ ازدواج میکنن،دومن هیچکس اهل تحصیل انچنانی وپزشکی و مهندسی و رشته های تاپ نیست،نهایت یه لیسانس معمولی از پیام نور یا ازاد بگیرن تازه اونم بعضیاشون...اکثر دخترام با دیپلم ازدواج میکنن(قصد توهین ندارم به دیپلمه ها یا ازاد و پیام نورااااا!!!فقط میخام سطح تحصیلی اونارو توضیح بدم)حالا الان دخترای همسن من تو فامیل همه ازدواج کردن..فشارا اومده رومن که ازدواج کن...نه که فشار اما دلسوزانه و به چشم دختر ترشیده بهم میگن دیگه کی میخای ازدواج کنی!!!!!!!اینم بگم تاالان مامانم مثل کوه پشتم بودـ.که فقط درس بخونم و وارد پزشکی شم اما چند روزه بهم میگه تلاشتو بکن دندون پزشکی قبول شی...میگه پزشکی کل عمرتو میگیره وقتی تازه ۲۳ سالگی میخای واردش شی..میگه پس کی میخای ازدواج کنی کی میخای بچه دار شی...حرفاش مثل پتک بود تو سرم...من به دندون و داروو و هیچچچچی علاقه ندارم..من رویای بزرگم پزشکیه،فقط پزشکی..حالا الان میگید تو اول قبول شوووو بعد فکرشو کن ،من از جون دارم واسش تلاش میکنم،میدونم که بهش میرسم،....یعنی واقعا اینجوریه؟دخترایی که ۲۳ ۲۴ این حدودا وارد پزشکی میشن واسه ازدواج و بچه دارشدن به مشکل برمیخورن؟؟پس چجوری خیلیا بعد لیسانس و فوق دوباره کنکور میدن؟تروخدا اگه نمونه ای مثل من میشناسید بگید ...خیلی دلسرد شدم از درس خوندن..اینده مبهمه واسم..


به نظرم این دو مقوله از هم دیگه جدا نیستن، شما امسال کنکور بدین اگه قبول شدین، علاوه بر ادامه تحصیلیتون میتونین دانشگاه هم برین
زن عموی من اواسط دانشگاهش ازدواج کرد و مشکلی هم نداشتن
برای خوندن درس های پزشکی زن عموم، چون عموم بیشتر اوقات سر کاری بود، از لحاظ تمرکز و سکوت مشکلی وجود نداشت
یا یکی از دوستام ک خواهش دوران دانشجویی پزشکیش ازدواج کرد، و بچه دار هم شده بودن، بیشتر اوقات مادره دختره از بچه نگه داری میکرد شوهرشم این درکو داشت و چند سالی تحمل کرد
به نظرم مشکلی وجود نداره
شما قبول شین، قطعا همه این مسائل در کنار هم قابل حله

----------


## be_quick

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط indomitable




حالا جدی جواب سوالتو بدم:
درسته من به شدت از زیست و تجربی نفرت دارم،ولی کسایی که تو دور و بریام  بودن ۹۹ درصدشون به خاطر پول،چشم و هم چشمی با دوستان و فامیل،اجبار خانواده پا به این رشته میذارن و علاقه قلبی خودشون اصلا ربطی به تجربی و پزشکی نداره! و تصورشون اینه میان تجربی سه سال الکی میخونن درسارو بعدم میشن خانم دکتر یا اقا دکتر بدون هیچ دردسری!
اون یه درصدم که به خاطر علاقه اومدن تجربی و پزشکی میخوان عده زیادیشون قبول نمیشن(چون تلاش بقیرو ندیدن)عده کمی ازشون قبول میشن (اینا بقیرو دیدن)

من از نزدیک رشته تجربی رو لمس نکردم حتی کتاب زیست رو ندیدم از نزدیک و اینا صرفا چیزایی بود ک دیده بودم از اطرافیان و هم مدرسه ای ها


مرصی : )
درسته موافقم ولی خو خیلیا پزشکی = میلیاردر شدن میدونن ، ولی خیلی طول میکشه... هم طول میکشه واس اینایی ک میخوان از علاقشون پول دربیارن :/ هم اونایی ک صرفا واس پول میرن . هیچ جوره هم مث رشته های دگ نمیشه زودتر از 30 رسید  و این ذهنیت مردم بسی عجیبه 

*

----------


## Hadis_farhadi_

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Sahar7713


سلام،
اولین تاپیکمه..
من کنکور اولم ۹۵ بود،رتبم حدود ۳۰ هزار منطقه ۳ شد،رتبه های سه تا کنکور بعدیم هم حدود ۲۹ هزار و اینا.من ۴ سال تو رویا بودم،هرسال تا عید شل و ول میخوندم و بعد عیدم رها میکردم..تااینکه پارسال با یه مشاوره اشناشدم،معروف نبود اما حسابی منو ازخواب بیدار کرد....من تو کل این ۴ سال زیستو سفید میزاشتم چون متنفر بودم ازش..پارسال با حرفای اون مشاور شروع کردم به خوندن..اما دیر..تازه اردیبشهت شروع کردم...رتبم شد زیر ۱۰ هزار....تااازه فهمیدم درس یعنی چی..خلاصه امسال خیلی زیاد امید دارم به قبولی..یعنی تاقبول نشم محاله دانشگاه برم..الان یه مشکلی پیش اومده واسم...راستش من دخترم و ۲۲ سالمه..تو فامیل و کلن خانواده ی ما اولن که دخترا تا نهایت  ۲۱ ۲۲ ازدواج میکنن،دومن هیچکس اهل تحصیل انچنانی وپزشکی و مهندسی و رشته های تاپ نیست،نهایت یه لیسانس معمولی از پیام نور یا ازاد بگیرن تازه اونم بعضیاشون...اکثر دخترام با دیپلم ازدواج میکنن(قصد توهین ندارم به دیپلمه ها یا ازاد و پیام نورااااا!!!فقط میخام سطح تحصیلی اونارو توضیح بدم)حالا الان دخترای همسن من تو فامیل همه ازدواج کردن..فشارا اومده رومن که ازدواج کن...نه که فشار اما دلسوزانه و به چشم دختر ترشیده بهم میگن دیگه کی میخای ازدواج کنی!!!!!!!اینم بگم تاالان مامانم مثل کوه پشتم بودـ.که فقط درس بخونم و وارد پزشکی شم اما چند روزه بهم میگه تلاشتو بکن دندون پزشکی قبول شی...میگه پزشکی کل عمرتو میگیره وقتی تازه ۲۳ سالگی میخای واردش شی..میگه پس کی میخای ازدواج کنی کی میخای بچه دار شی...حرفاش مثل پتک بود تو سرم...من به دندون و داروو و هیچچچچی علاقه ندارم..من رویای بزرگم پزشکیه،فقط پزشکی..حالا الان میگید تو اول قبول شوووو بعد فکرشو کن ،من از جون دارم واسش تلاش میکنم،میدونم که بهش میرسم،....یعنی واقعا اینجوریه؟دخترایی که ۲۳ ۲۴ این حدودا وارد پزشکی میشن واسه ازدواج و بچه دارشدن به مشکل برمیخورن؟؟پس چجوری خیلیا بعد لیسانس و فوق دوباره کنکور میدن؟تروخدا اگه نمونه ای مثل من میشناسید بگید ...خیلی دلسرد شدم از درس خوندن..اینده مبهمه واسم..


عجب عجب اولا سلاممممم 
دومن  عزیزم تو ۲۴ سالگی میخوای وارد این حرفه بشی و تا ۳۰ سالگی تموم میکنی تقریبا که اگه زیر ترم ۵ هم ازدواج کنی طرح نمیری .... حالا اینا به کناراخه تو که با این تفکر جنگنده داری زندگی میکنی چرا اصن باید سن بارداری با ۳ سال تفاوت برات مهم باشه ! بچه تو توی ۳۰ سالگی به دنیا بیادیا ۲۸ سالگی تفاوتی داره واقعا به اون صورت؟ 
اصلا چرا باید به مشکل خورد واسه ازدواج و بچه داری خواهشششششش میکنم ازت خواهششششش میکنم ازت اصلا این تفکرات مسموم و زرد رو تو ذهنت جا نده ، اگه سن بارداری و ازدواجت از هدفت برات مهم تره که بله برو دندون بخون اما اگه نگرشت ب زندگی یه مدل دیگست که نکن .... ببین اگه سنت بالای ۲۶ ۲۷ بود ممکن بود خیلیی کم اما منطقی ب نظر بیاددندون بخونی که باززززز من پیشنهاد نمیکردم همچین چیزی رو اما الان بهت میگم فقط متمرکز شو رو هدفت اون ادمایی که دلسوزتن اگه زمین بخوری یا به رشتت علاقه نداشته باشی وپشیمون باشی میخندن و خوشحالن .... اصن مسخرست بخوای دلسرد شی با این حرفا ....  خواهش میکنم فقط و فقططط تمرکزتو بزار رو درست و به زندگی شخصی خودت فکر کن بعد که از خودت رضایت پیدا کردی میتونی با اون بحثام کناربیایی بعد قبولی ..... 
شب وروزتون خوش*

----------


## Hasann

> *جات خالی ، همین 5 ماه پیش منم بعداز اعلام نتایج موقع انتخاب رشته بین پزشکی و دندون مونده بودم... توی دو سه تا تاپیک با بچه ها درگیر بحث ومقایسه شدیم
> 
> ایشالا بهترین نتیجه رو که گرفتی ، بیا همین جا خودم قشنگ شرایط هردوتا رشته رو برات توضیح میدم و انتخاب با خودت خواهد بود 
> 
> ولی الآن اولن این مدل تفکرات رو کلن درگیرش نشو.... و دومن انجمن رو بذار کنار ، بدجور فرکانس منفی داره ، اگه هم برات مفیده بصورت کنترل شده سر بزن
> 
> موفق باشی*


کاش ی تاپیک بزنی توضیح بدی

----------


## telma_alen

هرکدومتون ی پا مشاورین
مفید بودید شدیدااااااااا

----------


## .Delaram

من امسال خیلی دودل بودم که بخونم یا نه
بهم گفتن پس فردا که رشته ای دوس نداری رو خوندی بخاطر اینکه من یا بقیه فامیل نتونیم پشت سرت حرف بزنیم تو از زندگیت ناراضی بودی به علایقن نرسیدی من و بقیه نمیایم بگیم آخی دلارام رشتشو دوس نداره 
اینایی ک پشت سرت حرف میزنن فردا نمیان بگن تو تاآخر عمرت حسرتش تو دلت مونده
گیریم ازدواجم کردی تویی که خودت به چیزایی ک دوست داری نرسیدی چجوری میخوای ب بچت بگی واسه چیزایی ک دوس داره تلاش کنه؟
درستو بخون🙃

----------


## sis.b

سلام عزیزم خوبی؟ببین الان تنها کاری که از دستت برمیاد چیه؟درس خوندن.بخون و قبول شو بعد کنکور راجب رشته ایندت تصمیم بگیر
30سال دیگه رو درنظر بگیر.تو شدی 52ساله.اینکه اون موقع بچت 20سالش باشه یا 25سالش خیلی برات فرق داره؟یا اینکه این30سال رو تو با هدفت ینی پزشکی زندگی کردی یا همش تو رویای پزشکی بودی و براش حسرت میخوردی؟ یه خانوم دکتر52ساله با یه بچه20ساله دوست داری باشی یا یه خانوم52ساله که حسرت پزشکی میخوره و بچش25سالشه؟(مثلا زود ازدواج کردی و بخاطر شوهر و بچه از پزشکی گذشتی)
برای ازدواج و بچه دیر نمیشه هیچوقت....اصلا شاید تو همین سال هایی که داری پزشکی میخونی یه خاستگار خوب برات پیدا شد و ازدواج کردی...هیییچ چیز قابل یپش بینی نیست.تو فقط باید به هدفت برسی که بعدا حسرت نخوری

----------


## Jahanb

بابا بیخیال این طرز فکر های احمقانه چیه  ببخشید عذر میخوام بی پرده صحبت میکنم ولی نظر شخصی من این هست که امروز مهم ترین چیزی که برای دختر مهمه اینه استقلال مالی داشته باشه و ی چیز دیگه  وقتی شما  پزشک باشید  کیس های ازدواج خیلی بهتری برخوردتون میکنه  گذشته از همه احترام  و  پرستیژ  و همه چیز دیگه ، لطفا این فورهای مسموم رو از خودتون دور کنید و به هدفتون که رسیدن به پزشکی فکر کنید  شما  ۵  سال از عمرتون  برای رسیدن به پزشکی  سپری کردید  و الان بخواید ول کنید  به نظرم بزرگترین ظلم ممکن رو در حق خودتون و خونوادتون انجام دادین ، ببخشید اگه من هم صحبتی کردم ، قصد نصیحت  و  پند نبود  بلکه چون خودم همین شرایط رو دارم دارم خواستم نظرم رو بدم  فقط با این تفاوت که من پسر هستم

----------


## _Saturn_

به نظر من بهانه نیار تو قبول شو بعد به شرایط پیش روت فکر کن ، من خودم یه زوج پزشک دیدم که تو جشن فارغ التحصیلیشون بچه ی ۵ سالشون هم برده بودن...
هیچ محدودیتی برای موفقیت خانما به جز اون دیواری که توی مغزشونه وجود نداره ، خواهر کوچیکه ی خودم با مامانم ۴۰ سال اختلاف سنی داره و از نظر هوشی باید بگم کل بچه های هم سن خودش تو فامیل  میذاره جیبش 
فقط بخون همین...

----------


## high.target

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Sahar7713


سلام،
اولین تاپیکمه..
من کنکور اولم ۹۵ بود،رتبم حدود ۳۰ هزار منطقه ۳ شد،رتبه های سه تا کنکور بعدیم هم حدود ۲۹ هزار و اینا.من ۴ سال تو رویا بودم،هرسال تا عید شل و ول میخوندم و بعد عیدم رها میکردم..تااینکه پارسال با یه مشاوره اشناشدم،معروف نبود اما حسابی منو ازخواب بیدار کرد....من تو کل این ۴ سال زیستو سفید میزاشتم چون متنفر بودم ازش..پارسال با حرفای اون مشاور شروع کردم به خوندن..اما دیر..تازه اردیبشهت شروع کردم...رتبم شد زیر ۱۰ هزار....تااازه فهمیدم درس یعنی چی..خلاصه امسال خیلی زیاد امید دارم به قبولی..یعنی تاقبول نشم محاله دانشگاه برم..الان یه مشکلی پیش اومده واسم...راستش من دخترم و ۲۲ سالمه..تو فامیل و کلن خانواده ی ما اولن که دخترا تا نهایت  ۲۱ ۲۲ ازدواج میکنن،دومن هیچکس اهل تحصیل انچنانی وپزشکی و مهندسی و رشته های تاپ نیست،نهایت یه لیسانس معمولی از پیام نور یا ازاد بگیرن تازه اونم بعضیاشون...اکثر دخترام با دیپلم ازدواج میکنن(قصد توهین ندارم به دیپلمه ها یا ازاد و پیام نورااااا!!!فقط میخام سطح تحصیلی اونارو توضیح بدم)حالا الان دخترای همسن من تو فامیل همه ازدواج کردن..فشارا اومده رومن که ازدواج کن...نه که فشار اما دلسوزانه و به چشم دختر ترشیده بهم میگن دیگه کی میخای ازدواج کنی!!!!!!!اینم بگم تاالان مامانم مثل کوه پشتم بودـ.که فقط درس بخونم و وارد پزشکی شم اما چند روزه بهم میگه تلاشتو بکن دندون پزشکی قبول شی...میگه پزشکی کل عمرتو میگیره وقتی تازه ۲۳ سالگی میخای واردش شی..میگه پس کی میخای ازدواج کنی کی میخای بچه دار شی...حرفاش مثل پتک بود تو سرم...من به دندون و داروو و هیچچچچی علاقه ندارم..من رویای بزرگم پزشکیه،فقط پزشکی..حالا الان میگید تو اول قبول شوووو بعد فکرشو کن ،من از جون دارم واسش تلاش میکنم،میدونم که بهش میرسم،....یعنی واقعا اینجوریه؟دخترایی که ۲۳ ۲۴ این حدودا وارد پزشکی میشن واسه ازدواج و بچه دارشدن به مشکل برمیخورن؟؟پس چجوری خیلیا بعد لیسانس و فوق دوباره کنکور میدن؟تروخدا اگه نمونه ای مثل من میشناسید بگید ...خیلی دلسرد شدم از درس خوندن..اینده مبهمه واسم..


ببین پزشکی یا دتدون باید بخونی
مسخره بازیو بزار کنار و فقط بخون
فکرای چرت پرت هم بره کنار
تو تا کنکورت وظیفه ات درسه
الآن بشینی فک کنی ن پز میرسونی ن دندون
بشین بخون
بعدش میری با دانشجو های هر دو رشته میحرفی اطلاعات میگیری نگاه دانشجویانه میکنی بقضیه وتصمیم میگیری ک پی کنی
الان دیدت در حد مطب پزشکی و مطب دندونه اینو منی میگم. ترم ۸ ام درسته رشته م مهندسی ولیدیدم دانشجوییه
پس نث دختر خوب بشین بخون و بخون و بخون
این حرفا برا بعد کنکور
اول مرحله ۱ و برو بعد مرحله ۲
موفق باشی
گاماس گاماس بهارخانم
برا بعد کنکور من دوست دکتر زیاد دارم پیام بده بهم ی جوری با۶اشون میحرفی حالا
الان فقط درس
خب از منبر بیام پایین
صدق االله علی العظیم_

----------


## Carolin

*ببخشید دقیق نفهمیدم الان دغدغه شما ازدواجو جوجه کشیه یا پزشکی؟!

*

----------


## Zero_Horizon

*استارتر تاپیک دیروز خواستن تاپیک حذف بشه و الآن رفتن سراغ درسشون
لطفا تا زمانی که مدیران انجمن آن بشن و تاپیک رو حذف کنن
داخل تاپیک نظر ندید و آپ نکنیدش*

----------


## Calvert

@azar لطفا تاپیک رو حذف کنید

----------


## wonshower

> سلام، اولین تاپیکمه.. من کنکور اولم ۹۵ بود،رتبم حدود ۳۰ هزار منطقه ۳ شد،رتبه های سه تا کنکور بعدیم هم حدود ۲۹ هزار و اینا.من ۴ سال تو رویا بودم،هرسال تا عید شل و ول میخوندم و بعد عیدم رها میکردم..تااینکه پارسال با یه مشاوره اشناشدم،معروف نبود اما حسابی منو ازخواب بیدار کرد....من تو کل این ۴ سال زیستو سفید میزاشتم چون متنفر بودم ازش..پارسال با حرفای اون مشاور شروع کردم به خوندن..اما دیر..تازه اردیبشهت شروع کردم...رتبم شد زیر ۱۰ هزار....تااازه فهمیدم درس یعنی چی..خلاصه امسال خیلی زیاد امید دارم به قبولی..یعنی تاقبول نشم محاله دانشگاه برم..الان یه مشکلی پیش اومده واسم...راستش من دخترم و ۲۲ سالمه..تو فامیل و کلن خانواده ی ما اولن که دخترا تا نهایت  ۲۱ ۲۲ ازدواج میکنن،دومن هیچکس اهل تحصیل انچنانی وپزشکی و مهندسی و رشته های تاپ نیست،نهایت یه لیسانس معمولی از پیام نور یا ازاد بگیرن تازه اونم بعضیاشون...اکثر دخترام با دیپلم ازدواج میکنن(قصد توهین ندارم به دیپلمه ها یا ازاد و پیام نورااااا!!!فقط میخام سطح تحصیلی اونارو توضیح بدم)حالا الان دخترای همسن من تو فامیل همه ازدواج کردن..فشارا اومده رومن که ازدواج کن...نه که فشار اما دلسوزانه و به چشم دختر ترشیده بهم میگن دیگه کی میخای ازدواج کنی!!!!!!!اینم بگم تاالان مامانم مثل کوه پشتم بودـ.که فقط درس بخونم و وارد پزشکی شم اما چند روزه بهم میگه تلاشتو بکن دندون پزشکی قبول شی...میگه پزشکی کل عمرتو میگیره وقتی تازه ۲۳ سالگی میخای واردش شی..میگه پس کی میخای ازدواج کنی کی میخای بچه دار شی...حرفاش مثل پتک بود تو سرم...من به دندون و داروو و هیچچچچی علاقه ندارم..من رویای بزرگم پزشکیه،فقط پزشکی..حالا الان میگید تو اول قبول شوووو بعد فکرشو کن ،من از جون دارم واسش تلاش میکنم،میدونم که بهش میرسم،....یعنی واقعا اینجوریه؟دخترایی که ۲۳ ۲۴ این حدودا وارد پزشکی میشن واسه ازدواج و بچه دارشدن به مشکل برمیخورن؟؟پس چجوری خیلیا بعد لیسانس و فوق دوباره کنکور میدن؟تروخدا اگه نمونه ای مثل من میشناسید بگید ...خیلی دلسرد شدم از درس خوندن..اینده مبهمه واسم..


   22ساله که اوج جوانیه بابا ول کنین این مزخرفاتو...شمادانشگاه قبول شو شوهرم میاد مگ زمان قدیمه..؟؟ ازدواج اصولش سن۲۴به بعدههه خواهر..درستوبخون..

----------

